# Went to court today.....and venting



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

We had the rushed hearing she wanted today. While we are still married, there is no recourse for either one of us caught doing anything. She bought me out of the house and seems thrilled with her purchase. Now I am living in a condo till I get the new house built. I am very sad. She go the home that she wanted. I am happy for her. I hated living there. She gets to wake up every morning knowing I did 90% of the work on the place. She claims she never had sex with the other man there. At least I know she has hardly any furniture. Its a ***** to entertain when there are only two seats at the table for eight. As the table for 20 left with me. I hope she can maintain all the aspects of a home she has never worried about because I handled them.

Anyway, just venting a bit. Finally got the internet at the new place working. Free advice, if your wife cheats and you catch her....DUMP THE *****. It is not worth the grief to reconcile. Odds are you will be played for a fool anyway.

c2500


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Divorce isn't "Justice." 

Rant away.

Just letting you know you've been heard.


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm with you C - I caught my wife in bed with one of the contractors who was remodeling it - I moved out in disgust and filed divorce papers, but she got to live in the house for a year while the divorce dragged on.

I'm back in the house now, she didn't have anywhere near the capital to buy me out (she exchanged alimony for an immediate cash payment, but it still wasn't enough, as we were only married five years). So, now I live in the house we bought together, and while I'm not a sensitive kinda guy, I'd rather prefer to be in a new place, with a fresh start.

She moved to Vegas and bought a house there instead, and now works as a bartender - that life will suit her much better, she can pickup drunks for a living.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes vent away. My D was many years ago but I still remember how everything felt.

I don't know if I was more p!ssed at her for being a B!tch or more p!ssed at myself for marrying one. Learn and live. I've been married to a good woman and beautiful for 16 years now. I can at least thank my ex because I actually knew to appreciate my current wife my comparison.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

frootloop said:


> I'm with you C - I caught my wife in bed with one of the contractors who was remodeling it - I moved out in disgust and filed divorce papers, but she got to live in the house for a year while the divorce dragged on.


Did you at least get a discount on the remodeling work? Too soon?


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

papa5280 said:


> Did you at least get a discount on the remodeling work? Too soon?


Hee-hee. No, not really. In fact, I suspect this had something to do with why the work was proceeding rather slowly from my point of view. He was supposed to be putting up a deck, but was instead spending lots of time laying pipe. If he was going to be screwing, I would have preferred it was to attach the deck boards.

I fired him immediately of course, but during the divorce I had to pay him (his "team") to put up stairs to the deck so that the house I would rather she would just move out of was "safe" for her to remain in, from the point of view of the lawyers. That rather sucked.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

frootloop,

Ironially, I am a contractor. Laughing with you, not at you.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

c2500 said:


> Free advice, if your wife cheats and you catch her....DUMP THE *****. It is not worth the grief to reconcile. Odds are you will be played for a fool anyway.
> 
> c2500



I would have to agree that is the best advice :smthumbup:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

C2500 just be glad you don't have kids (you don't right?). Because then you'd be stuck dealing with her sh*t for the rest of your life. Whatever price you have to pay to get her out of your life forever is worth every penny.

From what I've seen on the forums, the best advice for any cheating situation is proceed with divorce immediately and without hesitation, and let the offender show you how sorry they really are. I think most failed R's would be uncovered through this up front. In my case, my wife would have gone a week or two begging me to work things out, and then gotten tired of the charade and started going out humping dudes.

Just remember life gets better. Use the opportunity to be a better man and you'll have nothing to regret.


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

COguy said:


> From what I've seen on the forums, the best advice for any cheating situation is proceed with divorce immediately and without hesitation, and let the offender show you how sorry they really are.


I agree completely. My wife was talking about reconciliation until she was served divorce papers, then she completely lost interest in it - it was just a stalling tactic...


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd say I had 6 months of trying on her part. Then, when things were not going all great, she returned to her typical ways of working all the time, not calling, etc. She should be thrilled now. She has a huge mortgage, is being all but forced into buying me out of the remodel project we just had to have (I did not want and made it clear I didn't). Her beautiful house that was the number one concern in her life has very little furniture, since the antiques left with me (I inherited alot of furniture). The meticulous yard looks terrible, as all I did was mow. I will give it a year to year and a half before she sells. Nothing like owning something that you have no idea how to maintain.....especially when the person who did all the maintenance no longer lives there.

Oh, did I mention the Alimony she has to pay? Life can be a real *itch sometimes. Hope the old fart was worth it.


----------

